# Bumming A Ride To The 4/3 Cyclone Coasters



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like I will be back in Southern California again this Spring for a couple of weeks and this time in San Diego, laying over the weekend of the Cyclone Coaster ride first Sunday of April, the 3rd.
The hospitality was excellent last time I was there and I'm excited to have the opportunity to attend the big ride this round.
Anybody coming up from the San Diego area I could ride with that weekend?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris. The 3 hour round trip to pick you up and another 3 hours to get you back is too long for me. However their is a train that travels between San Diego and LA numerous times each day. It passes through Fullerton where I live. Get to the station in downtown SD get off in Fullerton. I will get you to and from the Coaster ride and I think think a swap meet. Hotel will probably transport you to and from station. Times are posted on line.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 16, 2016)

There are enough people down here in DAGO that can give you a ride.... I may be going up finally this time, probably John too...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Aeropsycho said:


> There are enough people down here in DAGO that can give you a ride.... I may be going up finally this time, probably John too...



Let the Cat out of the bag...That Sunday is the FREE swap CCs do twice a year...Early, Long, GREAT day for Vintage Bike Lovers.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 3, 2016)

Great, I have to find a way...getting closer!
Chris


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 3, 2016)

Chris, the train is a lot simpler than it sounds. People ride it to Fullerton every Friday and Saturday night to party.  All I see here is people talking but no solid offers. If you need help with the train schedule let me know. Let's step up to the plate SD or go sit down. LOL


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't mind taking a train and I don't mind taking a train back with some old bike parts under my arm either.
I'm joking about the "bumming" and will gladly pitch in for gas and breakfast and I'm sure Ty will lend me a bike again.
What time is the swap...daybreak?
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I don't mind taking a train and I don't mind taking a train back with some old bike parts under my arm either.
> I'm joking about the "bumming" and will gladly pitch in for gas and breakfast and I'm sure Ty will lend me a bike again.
> What time is the swap...daybreak?
> Chris



Yo Chris, just suck it up and ride a bike from San Diego.   I'll gladly hang on to, use........ and keep anything you pick up at the swap meet.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Yo Chris, just suck it up and ride a bike from San Diego.   I'll gladly hang on to, use........ and keep anything you pick up at the swap meet.



Swap meet in the past has been 7am to 10 am


Robertriley said:


> Yo Chris, just suck it up and ride a bike from San Diego.   I'll gladly hang on to, use........ and keep anything you pick up at the swap meet.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 3, 2016)

The swap meets in the past have been 7am to 10 am. Ride starts several blocks away at 11am.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2016)

Unless you show up before the drunk crowd from the night before even leaves the bar. Right Joe


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2016)

Fortunately, I was designated to have a company paid rental car while here in San Diego (what's up with the hail earlier in the week?) and I won't need to hold out my thumb anymore on this one.
See you guys at the swap and ride on Sunday and thanks for the help!
Chris


----------

